# Light Correction Detail - Dolomite Grey Audi TT - GTechniq C1.5!!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I had been talking to this prospective customer for a while and luckily had a booking reschedule on Sunday so was able to slot this TT in at the last minute...

I collected the car bright and early on the Sunday morning and had the day (10 hours or so) to breathe some life back into the paint.

The car itself was in absolutely pristine condition for a Mk1 TT and was a real pleasure to work with.

The customer (who is a Detailing World member) wanted (and supplied) GTechniq C1.5 as the protection for this detail and requested Finish Kare 1000P on the wheels, both of which are very strong products which I'd not used for a while.

On to the detail...

A few before shots - nothing too bad, just general light road grime:


DSC07803 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07805 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07806 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07807 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07808 by RussZS, on Flickr

Wheels were dealt with first:


DSC07809 by RussZS, on Flickr

Liberally covered in Auto Smart Smart Wheels:


DSC07810 by RussZS, on Flickr

Worked with various brushes:


DSC07811 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07812 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07813 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07814 by RussZS, on Flickr

and rinsed clean:


DSC07815 by RussZS, on Flickr

IronX was then used to remove any brake dust pitting and fallout, but very little was present:


DSC07816 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07817 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next Bilt Hamber Auto Foam was used to begin breaking down the general grime present on the car ahead of making physical contact with it:


DSC07818 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07819 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next Surfex HD was used on the more intricate areas around the car:


DSC07820 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07821 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07822 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07824 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the foam was rinsed then the car was safely hand washed with BriteMax CleanMax and CarPro Mitt:


DSC07826 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07827 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then rinsed again:


DSC07829 by RussZS, on Flickr

This was followed up by the decontamination routine of IronX, Tardis and Clay:


DSC07830 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07831 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07832 by RussZS, on Flickr

Whilst the car was being clayed, I began drying parts of the car with my 'blower':


DSC07834 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next we turned our attention to the paintwork.

Despite the car looking incredible already, under lighting it was very apparent that the car was littered in swirl marks along with some deeper scratches in places.

After assessing the thickness of the paint to look for signs of resprayed panels or areas where paint thickness was low, we began assessing combinations to use. The paint was very hard indeed, and required Meguiars 101 via Polishing Pad and Rotary, followed up with Megs 205 and black Lake Country Finishing Pad to refine.

Some of the defect and correction shots:


DSC07836 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07837 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC07843 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC07851 by RussZS, on Flickr

The flake in the paint was incredible under lighting!


DSC07845 by RussZS, on Flickr

50/50 showing the amount of colour and gloss restored from the correction process:


DSC07853 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07855 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07859 by RussZS, on Flickr

The rear lights were also machined to remove the swirling:


DSC07870 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07873 by RussZS, on Flickr

Ahead of applying GTechniq's excellent C1.5 Silo Seal, CarPro Eraser was used to ensure the polishing stages hadn't filled any of the defects and to also remove any polishing oils which may affect Silo Seal's ability to bond to the bare paint.


DSC07876 by RussZS, on Flickr

Still looking good:


DSC07880 by RussZS, on Flickr

2 layers of C1.5 were applied, with 10 minutes between them. It was applied to all exterior surfaces:


DSC07883 by RussZS, on Flickr

The wheels were treated to Finish Kare 1000P and Auto Finesse's excellent new Satin tyre dressing!


DSC07884 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07886 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07887 by RussZS, on Flickr

Finally, some afters. The Sun kindly went in just as I finished up, so a mixture of final shots:


DSC07888 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07889 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07890 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07891 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07894 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07896 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07899 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07903 by RussZS, on Flickr

Outside in the grey skies:


DSC07905 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07906 by RussZS, on Flickr

and a few Tesco shots:


DSC07911 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07913 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07918 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07922 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC07927 by RussZS, on Flickr

An extremely enjoyable detail for me and a pleasure to work on!!

Thanks for reading:


DSC07919 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Lovely car, excellent work as always.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Lovely job again Russ , some forearms on Milly , she looks like she could give a heck of a chinese burn:doublesho:lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

AaronGTi said:


> Lovely car, excellent work as always.


Thanks as always mate :thumb:



bigslippy said:


> Lovely job again Russ , some forearms on Milly , she looks like she could give a heck of a chinese burn:doublesho:lol:


Lol, my other helper isn't quite as glamorous


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Lovely mate


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

stunning Russ!


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Cracking job Russ, as always.

Rich


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Very tidy - nice to see what sort of combo gets rid of swirling on hard Audi paint :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Same beautiful pearlescent paint as my last TT and looks superb Russ! :thumb:

I'm sure Mr. H will be very pleased! 

Alan W


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Russ


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice work on a great car, looks like the member helped you as well, throughout the wash stage and wheel cleaning, great work though.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Is it you or your helper with the gorilla arms? No need for a mitt here hahaha! 


Great job mate, car is really nice as well. 



Chris


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Trip tdi said:


> Nice work on a great car, looks like the member helped you as well, throughout the wash stage and wheel cleaning, great work though.


This is my budding apprentice who is being schooled in the dark arts so that we can do more than 3 cars per week to cope with current demand, he's been under tuition for a number of months and is coming along incredibly well! We will offer additional services in time too if all goes to plan 

Russ.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice work, Russ.

Looks a different colour depending on wether it is inside or outside.:thumb:


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

stunning work as always Russ


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> will offer additional services in time too if all goes to plan
> 
> Russ.


Crikey! :doublesho


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

like your style re: delegating claying duties. not my favourite process.
super job :thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks great Russ


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks amazing Russ, massive improvement made in just 1 day, fantastic work!


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

As awesome as ever, you don't seem to of used scholl's range of polishes/pads recently mate? Any paticular reason or just not needed it, fancied trying something else...

Chris.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Fantastic work!


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work russ


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ckeir.02mh said:


> As awesome as ever, you don't seem to of used scholl's range of polishes/pads recently mate? Any paticular reason or just not needed it, fancied trying something else...
> 
> Chris.


Thank you 

No particular reason, I've just been using 101 a lot since its release a few weeks back and got used to how it cuts so quickly. I'd say S3G has a bit more bite but doesn't finish down quite so well on some paints. S17 is my usual 'go to' for a single stage enhancement, but I try and '2 stage' a car where possible now

Thanks all, very very kind words indeed!

Russ.


----------



## andrewone (May 11, 2011)

Top work by a top bloke!!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> This is my budding apprentice who is being schooled in the dark arts so that we can do more than 3 cars per week to cope with current demand, he's been under tuition for a number of months and is coming along incredibly well!  We will offer additional services in time too if all goes to plan
> 
> Russ.


Hi Russ, this is a excellent way of learning, wish I had the oppuruinty to do this as well, would change my life for the good 

This is a good way of progressing your skills, and learning everyday.

Thanks for being honest with me :thumb: Give him my kindest regards from myself :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

andrewone said:


> Top work by a top bloke!!


Thank you Drew - I am just getting around to writing up our Tuition Detail :thumb:

How is the Black Label doing on your amazingly clean Corsa?

Russ.


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

top job as usual, great car too :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice car to work on Russ - love the results


----------



## goodyuk82 (May 12, 2011)

Another great finish, awesome shine! :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there matey :thumb:


----------



## strongman (May 18, 2012)

Good job Russ as always


----------



## andrewone (May 11, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thank you Drew - I am just getting around to writing up our Tuition Detail :thumb:
> 
> How is the Black Label doing on your amazingly clean Corsa?
> 
> Russ.


Ok mate thanks!:thumb: It's hard to say mate as I've been in Spain the past couple of weeks so I'll have to let you know when I get back!! 
All my cars will be getting some black label with different layers on so I can see how it compares


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great job, car looks miles better now :thumb:.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work Russ.


----------



## MrHooky (Apr 9, 2010)

That is my car! Must say I’m incredibly pleased with the results. Loved reading the write up on my own car! Car’s 8 years old with the last 3 in my ownership and whilst I’ve always washed by hand and the previous owner seemed to take reasonable care of it I was keen to get rid of the defects.

Russ is a top guy and works his socks off to achieve what he does in a day. Hats off to him. 

Just don’t want to drive the car now in case it gets dirty…

(ps. I’m still shocked at how filthy his Golf was!)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you for the very kind words Marcus, most appreciated. 

My poor car really does need some love. Hopefully I'll get the opportunity tonight - the interior in particular isn't a great advert for my business!!

Thank you all. 

Russ.


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Great work russ and 2 of my favourites being used, britemax shampoo and fk1000p.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Superb work Russ. I'm hoping to have a Misano Red V6 in the drive in the next few weeks once the Frp leaves. Such a beautiful shape and dolomite is an amazing colour no doubt!

Glad to see 101 worked on the paint. I'm a tad worried about correcting one when I get it!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

As usual excellent work. photos are always good to.


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

nice job russ :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

gtechrob said:


> nice job russ :thumb:


Thanks Rob. I really enjoyed using C1.5 so will be using it a lot more!

Thanks all!

Russ.


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Top work fella:thumb:may have a pop at some AF tyre dressing myself!


----------



## Wug (May 9, 2012)

Dude, that's just great. Excellent!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zein Shehab (Feb 27, 2012)

When you only think that the before pictures are perfect, Russ takes it to a whole new level.
Amazing work as always.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks great Russ C1.5 looks fantastic on that Grey you better watch tesco will be wanting a cut soon


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

great work, dolomite grey is quite a rare colour but looks great.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> great work, dolomite grey is quite a rare colour but looks great.


I'd never seen this colour before if I'm honest! At first I thought it was a 'flat' grey in fact!

Thanks all!


----------



## MrHooky (Apr 9, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I'd never seen this colour before if I'm honest! At first I thought it was a 'flat' grey in fact!
> 
> Thanks all!


'Flat' because it was so filthy!? How rude!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

MrHooky said:


> 'Flat' because it was so filthy!? How rude!


Of course not - it was the early morning dew and lighting I think 

As I said, once we moved it inside, it looked stunning once dried, before any polishing. A real credit to you!!

Russ.


----------



## dickyt (Jun 1, 2010)

Russ, another fantastic job. As you say, an unusual colour that I've not seen much of before, but I must say I really like it. I've always liked the early TT's, especially the 3.2 quattro, and I love those split rim bolted alloy's - not unlike my BMW bbs type 42's - not so easy to keep them looking as good as you have got them though!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Considering the paintwork before you pulled some amazing gloss and shine out of the paint work. Awesome work and it was nice to have a little sneak at your unit looking. Nice and tidy shelves. (Slight fetish of mine!)


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Fantastic as usual.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you all 

Russ.


----------



## scoTTV6 (Jun 12, 2012)

top job russ looks amazeing, 
nick.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish:thumb:


----------

